# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Scam by Eazyloot Team / Strict / Baoli

## Pyramiden

Short TL;DR of what happened:

*11th of october i purchased ths bot: http:///forums/diablo-2-resurrected/...ses-areas.html
I purchased a single session key to try it out, and incase i liked it the plan was to expand.

*13th of october i decide to purchase a 5 session key. I ended up getting blocked right after money was sent.
-So after testing the bot for a day, i figured i could add a couple of more bots, and went ahead and contacted them again. I then got told that apparently only 1 key was usable per pc, which i figured was bs there was no mention of it - Also all of a sudden the prices was increased by 10%.. My frustration after losing my dog through out past 10 years the morning of the very same day, and then me being untreated unfair made me communicate in maybe not the most positive way.. I did however try to reach out, with 3 different computers/discord to solve this in a quiet way, and asking for my refund, aswell as said im sorry and wrote an apology, and said i would accept if they didnt want me as a customer, but at the same time requesting my money back, which was basicly stolen

Accused (Reseller teams ownedcore profile)
/forums/members/848765-eazyloot.html

Incase you dont want developers who has nothing against scamming then here is the bot developers own profile link aswell:
/forums/members/1172160-baoli.html

Topic link - Were i found i the bot:
http:///forums/diablo-2-resurrected/...ses-areas.html

________________________________________________________________

I would like to present all my evidence in private as it contains emails with names and stuff, which i guess shouldnt be posted publicly just yet.

I obviously have documentation of everything ready to be sent to a administrator/moderator consisting of:
Emails
discord conversation(s) which all backs up my claim
Link to blockchain and me sending money, and gaining nothing in return perfectly alligning with the discord conversation, so there is no doubt to be made

_________________________________________________________________

To make it clear, im not interested in getting a bot key anymore. 
The very reason to buy it through them and not not through the official developers webshop is to get support.
Thats not something im getting when the sellers behave like that.

So i am requesting the 53$ ish (i dont know the exact value right now as we all know BTC prices goes up and down alot by the minute) that they straight up stole from me.

----------


## D3Boost

User has been notified.

----------


## EazyLoot

Hello.

Could you please provide information regarding this purchase? I am not directly involved in payments or the selling of licenses, so I have no access to check if this information is correct or not.

Our Discord shows all information regarding purchase of the license keys, our refund policy and how it works before and after the purchase.

----------


## D3Boost

@Pyramiden The one key per pc is clearly stated in his thread: https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...mated-bot.html.

As for the keys that weren't delivered and from what I was able to gather, you refuse to take them and insist on a refund. And as far as I'm aware, the seller has offered to send them to you multiple times.

Please get in touch with the seller so he can send you the keys. You sent money for the keys and the seller has no problem sending them to you.

----------


## Pyramiden

> @Pyramiden The one key per pc is clearly stated in his thread: https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...mated-bot.html.
> 
> As for the keys that weren't delivered and from what I was able to gather, you refuse to take them and insist on a refund. And as far as I'm aware, the seller has offered to send them to you multiple times.
> 
> Please get in touch with the seller so he can send you the keys. You sent money for the keys and the seller has no problem sending them to you.


I literally have screenshots of my discord conversation, where seller ADMITS it wasnt stated only 1 key per pc.

Like i wrote in my opening statement:

"I would like to present all my evidence in private as it contains emails with names and stuff, which i guess shouldnt be posted publicly just yet.

I obviously have documentation of everything ready to be sent to a administrator/moderator consisting of:
Emails
discord conversation(s) which all backs up my claim
Link to blockchain and me sending money, and gaining nothing in return perfectly alligning with the discord conversation, so there is no doubt to be made"

So can i contact you on discord... Another thing is. He had blocked me since the 13/10 - Funny enough, i woke up this morning to a message form him on discord, which is straight up laughable 

"!STRiiCT — i går kl. 23:26
pyramide - i still have your 5x bot license and am still offering it to you.."

I have added you on discord @D3Boost

----------


## Pyramiden

> Hello.
> 
> Could you please provide information regarding this purchase? I am not directly involved in payments or the selling of licenses, so I have no access to check if this information is correct or not.
> 
> Our Discord shows all information regarding purchase of the license keys, our refund policy and how it works before and after the purchase.


You literally advertise for the discord where i got scammed after sending money, so dont play innocent.. You admitted your getting paid for work there aswell = you should be able to take the blame when you/your buddy/developer (i dont know who this is on ownedcore as you advertise for 3 different discord profiles) scams someone.

The domain all your translated botfiles is uploaded to is on the EAZYLOOT.com (your very own domain) so why in hell, do you think you shouldnt be to blame for this?

----------


## EazyLoot

Please reply to STRiiCT on Discord so your product can be delivered as we've offered multiple times.
We'd like to get this resolved just as much as you do.

Thank you.

----------


## Pyramiden

> Please reply to STRiiCT on Discord so your product can be delivered as we've offered multiple times.
> We'd like to get this resolved just as much as you do.
> 
> Thank you.


Yes you wanted to resolve it so badly - Thats why you BLOCKED me for 2 weeks, and ignored all my attempts to reach you guys, all of a sudden until the staff here had time to review the report here.... Ohh the irony!

https://i.imgur.com/zBKC3Jw.png

As you can see 13/10 was when he blocked me -> (Igår means yesterday, as in 25/10 evening my time - Right after activity came in this topic. What a strange timing, coming from the guys who want nothing but happy customers and provide good service - lmao)

Im just waiting for you @D3Boost to get online, so i can send you all i have to proof my case.

Im not accepting a shitty key now for the following reasons:

A) Its worthless now - I found another solution, like i said many days ago now

B) I got blocked RIGHT AFTER ive paid - I also got kicked from the discord. The whole purpose of buying through you and not directly from the developer is SUPPORT - Support im unable to receive as you decided to block/delete me right after ive paid

C) I already attempted to reach out to you guys multiple times for days to resolve it one way or another - You spit me in the face.. You cant have it both ways you scamming rat.

For the reasons above + all the documentation i will present to @D3Boost later, i think im more than inclined to a refund.

----------


## EazyLoot

As stated before, please reply to STRiiCT on Discord so your product can be delivered as we've offered multiple times.

We've shared all legitimate information with D3BOOST aswell.
Awaiting his input.

----------


## Pyramiden

> As stated before, please reply to STRiiCT on Discord so your product can be delivered as we've offered multiple times.
> 
> We've shared all legitimate information with D3BOOST aswell.
> Awaiting his input.


Im pretty sure hes gonna rule otherwise, once he sees what ive gathered.

You are selling a license including support -> There is no support when you block/delete the customer (me) right after 
Instead of delivering the product which was paid for instantly -> You block/delete the customer (me)
When the customer (me) attempted to reach out to him over several days to get the product delivered, i was ignored, and he keept on pretending he didnt receive any money 

There is NO excuse aswell as any sort of valid explanation whatsoever as to why he didnt deliver it straight away -- I tried with 3 (THREE) different discords. I had multiple people message him - ALL OF THIS OVER MULTIPLE DAYS BEFORE MAKING THIS DISPUTE, IN AN ATTEMPT TO SOLVE IT PEACEFULLY!!!! - So he did indeed have plenty of oppunities aswell as time to get his shit together and pay up.

Like i stated prior to you offering to refund and "proceeding my order" if you decide to call it that (lol you just have the keys stored which you buy in bulk like you told me) - I found an alternative, and therefore i request a full refund as the key is useless.

Another thing is, as everyone knows who are into diablo2 botting, its all about the first couple of weeks of a ladder season to make profits. By stalling/scamming/holding my money hostage for 2 weeks, and not resolving this matter with me prior to me having to call you out here, makes it a complete ripoff.

You cannot blame me for finding an alternative to your shitty chinese product, when you decide to block/delete me of discord, and ill state once again - The reason to purchase through you, and not directly of developer is support -> There is no support to be gained when you blocked/deleted me.

__________________

Still waiting for you to poke me on discord @D3Boost

----------


## EazyLoot

Wont be commenting on this thread any further.
Awaiting confirmation that the license key has been delivered to you as promised.

Edit:




> You are selling a license including support -> There is no support when you block/delete the customer (me) right after
> Instead of delivering the product which was paid for instantly -> You block/delete the customer (me)
> When the customer (me) attempted to reach out to him over several days to get the product delivered, i was ignored, and he keept on pretending he didnt receive any money


Yes, we are the official resellers permitted sole rights to distributing license keys to English speaking customers, that's correct.
No, we do not include "support" with the purchase of the bot. We offer 'remote access services' in case the customer finds the bot too hard to setup, however we did post translated images as well as written explanation of the bot, it's features and how to set it up on our Discord and website.
What we concluded yesterday talking with @D3Boost was that in a short span of time, you mentioned that you sent payment for a license key via Crypto - Yes, this message was missed in the heat of the discussion you had with my partner, and has since been tracked down and you've since been offered the product that you paid for. - Please note that it was clearly stated that we do not offer refunds, as you mention here:




> Like i stated prior to you offering to refund and "proceeding my order" if you decide to call it that (lol you just have the keys stored which you buy in bulk like you told me) - I found an alternative, and therefore i request a full refund as the key is useless.


Reason for this being that, no, we do not keep a stock of license keys or buy in bulk, _I don't believe I've ever said that, as it wouldn't be the truth_. Yes, we do buy license keys at a discounted rate, _perks of being a reseller_, but the bot developer does not reimburse us in the event of a ban etc., hence why we don't offer refunds. _It's a bot program, breaking the ToS of Blizzard, you're not buying a car at a dealership._

Please reach out to STRiiCT on Discord so your license key can be delivered and this issue resolved. _He's made contact - ball is in your court half._


Edit 2:
Looking through the evidence provided to me, you were blocked because you _threatened_ to redistribute your license key, which is against our policy.
We have a set of rules that we expect people to follow, and those are presented to you as soon as you enter our Discord server in the 'read-this-first' section.

----------


## Pyramiden

Pretty cute you cropped out the date of posting those terms, lmfao - You literally just prooved my point, and that you are a lieing scamming piece of shit. 
Let me guess your mouse slipped, and you coincidentally removed the date stating it was posted 18/10-22?

You clearly didnt present the facts in a proper way, especially considering you just lied about above. I wonder what other kind of fairytales/facts you hide from @D3Boost the other evening when i was sleeping, and you had alot of back and forth which was deleted when i woke up, judging from my notifications...

ANYWAYS PROOF OF ABOVE^^^^^^

Here you go, none altered screenshot WITHOUT removing the date of posting on discord.


On top of picture, notice the date -> They posted it 18/10. I purchased on 13/10... So do this mean here on ownedcore i can sell something, and make up ridicolous terms later on, and have them applied to former transactions... (Obviously not)

Middle picture = Me steaming abit, and stating they should probably ADD that only 1 key per PC is a thing

Buttom picture = They confirming it wasnt stated, and they just added it 

--------------------Check and Mate my little rat----------------------------------

You just stated, you only buy keys on demand and you dont purchase them in bulk - in other words, claimed i just lied above... How do you explain this picture then, of you saying you purchase 20+ keys (bulk) at a time for a discounted rate, and this is how your business model works



Raw data, so you can copy paste (Select Danish/Denmark -> English on translate) - "Vi købte 20+ keys af gangen for en lavere pris ja"

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So my message about me having send funds got lost, in the heat of the moment... How about my multiple times reaching him, through new discords made on seperate pc's, and then him blocking me right after, afterwards instead of solving it right away?

Here is an example, i have a few more if needed. Just let me know @D3Boost



Here me trying to reach them, and resolving it through another bot customer (Note the dates between when this conversation occured, and when i actually went through with it. I think that shows how patient i was, before going through with this):



In other words.. Unless he is a humanbeing with Single Digit IQ, there is NOWAY ON EARTH by now, he wasnt aware he had money in his wallet that didnt belong to them.. That message that i paid for it, didnt get 'lost' - *HE PURPOSELY DECIDED TO SCAM ME*

__________________________________________________

This was the conclusion of a long conversation between me and noztia - THREE DAYS AFTER I PAID -
They decided to offer to deliver my key, after being ignored for like 70hours, and me stating i found something else and i demand a refund as the key was useless to me now.



________________________________________________________

And once again. One of the main purposes to purchase of you is the instant delivery. Thats not 70+ hours of being ignored/blocked/deleted and having to contact you through other means 5+ places before talk starts about a product being delivered...

If this isnt enough @D3Boost then i also have more to add, which backs up my case.

I still demand a refund.

----------


## EazyLoot

> On top of picture, notice the date -> They posted it 18/10. I purchased on 13/10... So do this mean here on ownedcore i can sell something, and make up ridicolous terms later on, and have them applied to former transactions... (Obviously not)


Yes, we updated our entire infrastructure of the Discord, non-related to the issue you have at this moment.
I never stated that "one license per computer" was or was not posted at the time of your purchase, it was indeed added after you suggested it to striict, it was however stated in our "purchase bot" ticket system I believe.




> You just stated, you only buy keys on demand and you dont purchase them in bulk - in other words, claimed i just lied above... How do you explain this picture then, of you saying you purchase 20+ keys (bulk) at a time for a discounted rate, and this is how your business model works


_past sentence_, we used to buy in bulk, yes, and if you check the date, we had this conversation before I re-entered the Discord scene, and you would know if you read through the entire conversation we had. I was *NOT* involved with the Discord on Oct. 11th. In fact I re-joined the Discord and the staff after you purchased your License key, and at that point I had been absent for 6months.
You are an old customer, and you used the bot prior to this, you "expected" the bot to work as it used to, even though there had been a big ban wave in between (reason I quit the Discord and my role in the first place) - Bot was relaunched with a new system (requiring downgrading of windows, limited accounts per PC. etc. etc.).




> So my message about me having send funds got lost, in the heat of the moment... How about my multiple times reaching him, through new discords made on seperate pc's, and then him blocking me right after, afterwards instead of solving it right away?


As you are well aware, I cannot speak on this matter, as you're doing business with STRiiCT and not me. I was not involved with the Discord at this given time. (And the OC threads you reference to, are old posts, from when D2R was released. -- It's not possible to remove or close threads).
Contacting Aftermathboy? Why? He's a Certified Helper which involves doing remote access support ($25). Your deal was with STRiiCT, not me, not Aftermathboy not anyone else.




> This was the conclusion of a long conversation between me and noztia - THREE DAYS AFTER I PAID -
> They decided to offer to deliver my key, after being ignored for like 70hours, and me stating i found something else and i demand a refund as the key was useless to me now.


For those not speaking Danish:
I asked STRiiCT if he could double-check his wallet again for the payment. (My part is done..)
STRiiCT let's me know that he wont be offering a refund (again because of our policy, and the explanations of how we buy keys in my previous post).
Pyramiden says that he can forget everything about sending the license key, and that he'll be making this dispute on OC.
Pyramiden proceeds to state that by buying a bot from us it includes "support and instant delivery", which is wrong.
- We do not include support with the purchase of our bot apart from the images and translated documentation that's freely available at our Discord to customers.
- Instant delivery? Who told you that?. As mentioned in the post above, we're resellers, once a customer places an order with us, we buy the key directly from the bot developer. (He's manually processing our orders to factor in the discount etc.). Most customers wait less than 24 hours, but sometimes the bot developer does not answer us for days. -- We do not keep a stock.


So once again.
Leave me out of it -- Contact STRiiCT to get your license key that you ordered or figure out a solution with him.
The posts you are referring to on OC are outdated and should be deleted. (Something I can't do myself).
Bot has changed 110% since then, and the information provided on the OC posts are outdated.

----------


## Pyramiden

But why would you hide the date if that was the case on the above picture? That doesnt make any sense.

What matters is. You been advertising for it, and you are clearly a part of it again as you say = you should take responsibility.

Also. I literally have proof of strict stating keys are instant and used it for advertising aswell.

Im not sure why you continue to think its ok, to block me - and ignoring several attempts of mine to get ahold of him when i purchased it.
When i have to go on for days with the belive im scammed (I tried to reach out to him myself - ignored.. Ofcourse im trying to connect to him through other ppl i know who regularely speak to.. You cant objectively say you wouldnt do that. As a matter of fact im quite sure you told me on discord you would act as i did)

The fact there matters is, he blocked me after payment was received and i had NO MESSAGE from him, until D3boost posted something here - That is 12 (TWELVE) days of me having sent money, and him shitting on his customer.

----------


## EazyLoot

Because the date is irrelevant, @D3Boost received images with dates (same images that you've sent him, full conversations between you and STRiiCT).

Like I said, advertisement threads on OC are outdated and cannot be deleted/alternated by me -- how can I avoid advertising then, even if I wasn't part of the Discord team at the time of your purchase?

I can't speak on behalf of STRiiCT, as I wasn't part of the Discord community at the time of your purchase.
The reason for me blocking you is clear, you openly threatened me in various ways if I did not handle this situation. (Keep in mind, this was the same day as I returned to the Discord server and a lot needed updating due to my absence. I didn't have time to deal with a person (you) that wasn't a customer of mine, and since I wasn't selling license keys (still aren't), how could I be held responsible -- back to the undeleted OC threads and me not having an active role on the Discord anymore.

I see myself and my OC clear of this situation as the matter is between STRiiCT and yourself.

----------


## Pyramiden

> Because the date is irrelevant, @D3Boost received images with dates (same images that you've sent him, full conversations between you and STRiiCT).
> 
> Like I said, advertisement threads on OC are outdated and cannot be deleted/alternated by me -- how can I avoid advertising then, even if I wasn't part of the Discord team at the time of your purchase?
> 
> I can't speak on behalf of STRiiCT, as I wasn't part of the Discord community at the time of your purchase.
> The reason for me blocking you is clear, you openly threatened me in various ways if I did not handle this situation. (Keep in mind, this was the same day as I returned to the Discord server and a lot needed updating due to my absence. I didn't have time to deal with a person (you) that wasn't a customer of mine, and since I wasn't selling license keys (still aren't), how could I be held responsible -- back to the undeleted OC threads and me not having an active role on the Discord anymore.
> 
> I see myself and my OC clear of this situation as the matter is between STRiiCT and yourself.


I dont think the date is irellevant - at all.. Why did you upload it in the first place? Another point aswell, why bother to edit the date out? (Doesnt look good for you)

Outdated or not.. You are a part of it now, you were a part of it then... There is an edit function, so that excuse doesnt go here.
The fact that your still around on the server, should make you take responsibility aswell.. Incase you cant see the problem with it, then whats holding people back to advertise for scam, and later on "But it was my partner not me, please sort it with him, even tho he blocked you, and ignored all your attempts to reach him - You cant blame me" - Great logic!

Yet you admitted to me, when i asked OBJECTIVELY, that you would handle it the same way as i did. I still dont see how ive been unreasonable at all.

_______________________________________________

Lets put it this way:

You order a key. You end up getting blocked. You attempt to contact seller 5+ different ways and get ignored/blocked aswell. You wait some days, and still no delivery.
-Wouldnt you find an alternative? You know as good as i do, that all the profit are at the ladder reset in the diablo2 business. 

So when the moron decides to not scam you 2 weeks after, cos you are hanging him out on a huge public forum. Would you be interested in a shitty key, and not getting refunded? 

He/you made a huge mistake. Its very easy for you to fix, and keep your reputation intact and make me shut up, after you shit on a customer for almost 2 weeks by ignoring/holding money there wasnt yours to hold.

If you are so broke that you cant refund what i paid, then simply sell that key to your very next customer, and voila - you have the funds to refund me.

----------


## EazyLoot

> I dont think the date is irellevant - at all.. Why did you upload it in the first place? Another point aswell, why bother to edit the date out? (Doesnt look good for you)


Alright, editing out the dates was clearly a crime I committed, arrest




> Outdated or not.. You are a part of it now, you were a part of it then... There is an edit function, so that excuse doesnt go here.


Can't edit locked threads - please get your facts straight.




> The fact that your still around on the server, should make you take responsibility aswell.. Incase you cant see the problem with it, then whats holding people back to advertise for scam, and later on "But it was my partner not me, please sort it with him, even tho he blocked you, and ignored all your attempts to reach him - You cant blame me" - Great logic!


STRiiCT and I don't share economy, we handle sales privately, in the past, in the present and in the future.




> Yet you admitted to me, when i asked OBJECTIVELY, that you would handle it the same way as i did. I still dont see how ive been unreasonable at all.


I don't personally like to be scammed, but since you're not doing business with me, I can still not be held responsible.




> You order a key. You end up getting blocked. You attempt to contact seller 5+ different ways and get ignored/blocked aswell. You wait some days, and still no delivery.
> -Wouldnt you find an alternative? You know as good as i do, that all the profit are at the ladder reset in the diablo2 business.


sure.




> So when the moron decides to not scam you 2 weeks after, cos you are hanging him out on a huge public forum. Would you be interested in a shitty key, and not getting refunded?


Still the best bot platform out there, why not?




> He/you made a huge mistake. Its very easy for you to fix, and keep your reputation intact and make me shut up, after you shit on a customer for almost 2 weeks by ignoring/holding money there wasnt yours to hold.


_comme ci comme ça_, reputation is only what you make it, sure I treasure my 2012 account for the fact that date matters to some when it comes to being _trustworthy_. You're still not doing business with me tho?




> If you are so broke that you cant refund what i paid, then simply sell that key to your very next customer, and voila - you have the funds to refund me.


Who says I'm broke? This isn't a question of being broke or not, but a matter of our policy as a whole and the way we purchase our keys from the bot developer.


_TLDR;_ Why are you still bothering discussing this with me, instead of taking it to STRiiCT? I wont be able to make a difference, and I'm personally not going to take money from my pocket that I didn't earn in the first place.

----------


## D3Boost

Considering everything that has been presented in this thread, I have decided the following would be most adequate for both sides:

1. This will be treated as a cancelled order, hence an order cancellation fee of 15% will apply.
2. EazyLoot will need to issue a full refund minus the cancellation fee.
3. EazyLoot will receive a negative feedback for poorly handling the situation.
4. Pyramiden will receive a negative feedback for the order cancellation.

5. EazyLoot will keep the keys and can resell them - essentially not losing any money since you will keep the 15% penalty fee.

Decision is final - refund must be issued within 48 hours.
 @EazyLoot @Pyramiden

----------


## Pyramiden

Not gonna respond to your TL;DR your logic is so flawed on so many levels, but i will say this.
Your an ADMIN/CO-OWNER of the server, you been advertising for it here, and are still heavy involved, even tho you claim your not (Yes i have access through multiple friends) - Ofcourse you should be held responsible when your team pulls shit like this.
Defending the way this was handled by your team and not acknowledging that on a scale from 1 being top service to 10 being the worst, you scored a wopping 15 on customer service.. 

But we got our final ruling it seems..

So here is the original TXID:
Transaction: 6a1c64571f6f5c42fe55a3877ce6a15e9b2117f59095332192f4aec6ad113db1 | Blockchain Explorer

I've sent 0.00275199BTC 

so you owe me ^^ - 15% = 0,0023391915

Here is my address = 3EjqjPTThcgFdzy5iu6guTYPN1xW6MQxJh

Remember to cover the transaction fee just like i did.

----------


## EazyLoot

@D3Boost

Please close my OwnedCore account.

I don't think that Pyramiden deserves anything after the hassle he's put me through.
Since I was not involved in this transaction, nor part of the team at the time of purchase I think it's unfair to make me responsible.

So instead, I'll let my partner keep the $ and you can close the OwnedCore.

Who wins now? @Pyramiden

----------


## Pyramiden

> @D3Boost
> 
> Please close my OwnedCore account.
> 
> I don't think that Pyramiden deserves anything after the hassle he's put me through.
> Since I was not involved in this transaction, nor part of the team at the time of purchase I think it's unfair to make me responsible.
> 
> So instead, I'll let my partner keep the $ and you can close the OwnedCore.
> 
> Who wins now? @Pyramiden


I couldnt give a rats ass about the money. 
I just want justice, and i exposed a scamming pos.

Just a heads up @D3Boost. The bot developer / guy making these scammer able to run a business is this guy

https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mem...160-baoli.html

I see he already has a “great” feedback score lol

——————-

Anyways, i have eazyloots real name + phone number (atleast the one he uses for the danish payment service ‘MobilePay’). Do you have a scammer/shitlist here on ownedcore Where stuff like this is listed? If so let me know so i Can ADD it.

Also. Do i have permission to leak the stuff they “sell” here, now they confessed to scam?

----------


## EazyLoot



----------


## Pyramiden

> 


I know know you didnt Care about scamming, and treating ppl like shit. Now everybody on OC knows. And soon your real name + phone number goes up here aswell (yes i mobilepayd you once before.. Remember?) Have a Great weekend! Its halloween ;-)

----------


## EazyLoot

> Anyways, i have eazyloots real name + phone number (atleast the one he uses for the danish payment service ‘MobilePay’). Do you have a scammer/shitlist here on ownedcore Where stuff like this is listed? If so let me know so i Can ADD it.


No, as this would be against the Danish GDPR regulations, which also falls under the law for private people - in doing so, you would be facing some serious consequences.




> Also. Do i have permission to leak the stuff they “sell” here, now they confessed to scam?


No, as this would fall under the Danish law of property damage.

Feel free to visit the Danish police website to report crimes.
Theft | | Danish police

Lets take it from there.





> I know know you didnt Care about scamming, and treating ppl like shit. Now everybody on OC knows. And soon your real name + phone number goes up here aswell (yes i mobilepayd you once before.. Remember?) Have a Great weekend! Its halloween ;-)


Further evidence is being collected against you, this escalated quickly.
I see this as a personal threat to my wellbeing, and now that I know you sent me money via mobile pay, it wont be hard to track down.

Expect a letter from the police.

----------


## Pyramiden

> No, as this would be against the Danish GDPR regulations, which also falls under the law for private people - in doing so, you would be facing some serious consequences.
> 
> 
> No, as this would fall under the Danish law of property damage.
> 
> Feel free to visit the Danish police website to report crimes.
> Theft | | Danish police
> 
> Lets take it from there.


You started out by scamming me my friend. I sure as hell can warn other people.. And who said i would be the one to post it, there is many ways to do that.
Like i told you on discord, prior to opening this dispute, this would happen... And im not gonna stop here either you'll learn soon enough  :Wink:

----------


## EazyLoot

I never scammed you. Have you not read any of the conversations we've been having for the past week? You are truly *blank*.

----------


## EazyLoot

@D3Boost.

I need you to archive this thread as it will most likely be used in a civil lawsuit against Pyramiden.
He has my real life information and has now threatened me.

Consider this evidence in a police investigation.

----------


## Pyramiden

> I never scammed you. Have you not read any of the conversations we've been having for the past week? You are truly *blank*.


Extreme example, but i guess its required for you to understand:

Lets say Bill Gates right hand scammed someone, and someone brought it to his attention.. What do you think would happen? I can answer for you.
He would man up and pay right away, and fix the issue with his PARTNER. If his partner acted like a moron, he would simply leave the sinking ship - Like everyone else who had 2cents of morale.

----------


## Pyramiden

> @D3Boost.
> 
> I need you to archive this thread as it will most likely be used in a civil lawsuit against Pyramiden.
> He has my real life information and has now threatened me.
> 
> Consider this evidence in a police investigation.


"Hello officer.. So.. Im reselling this software for a chinese dude - i know that im evading taxes, and havent paid a single cent of the income i generated of it.. But the thing is.. Me and my partner screwed this guy over... And now he MIGHT leak my name and phone number to warn other ppl from getting scammed... I dont think thats fair"

Yeah. Im sure thats gonna turn out great - Sign me up!

__________________________

And bonus info for you and your boyfriend;

Your gonna lose alot more than these 50ish $ you scammed me over

And on the D2R related side of stuff/your future bot/selling products from the bot:
Im pretty sure OC wont mind me leaking all i have (like i already told you on discord. I saved entire eazyloot.com - All screenshots/translated shit you posted on the server that i already paid for) all is going up for free on all imagniable diablo2 sites.

I hope you find it to be worth it <3

----------


## EazyLoot

Happy to let you know I paid flat 38% income tax from all payments received via the selling of this product.
It's fun that you again refer to me as the "partner of crime". I was not involved in this transaction, nor part of the community at this point.

I'm not worried about the "leak" of my phone number, I'm worried about the obvious threats you just made:



> (yes i mobilepayd you once before.. Remember?)





> And im not gonna stop here either you'll learn soon enough


Website is out of date and no longer up par with the new bot client - all information is posted on discord under role permissions.


Let it be known that by having my phone number + name, Pyramiden can in fact track me down as Denmark is no more than 6million people - I see this as a direct threat against me.

----------


## Pyramiden

> Happy to let you know I paid flat 38% income tax from all payments received via the selling of this product.
> It's fun that you again refer to me as the "partner of crime". I was not involved in this transaction, nor part of the community at this point.
> 
> I'm not worried about the "leak" of my phone number, I'm worried about the obvious threats you just made:
> 
> 
> 
> Website is out of date and no longer up par with the new bot client - all information is posted on discord under role permissions.


Did you even read? xD 

I have multiple friends who is on your discord (you would be very surprised, if you knew who it was.. Lets just say, not everyone is a fan of how you guys handled this situation - AT ALL) - 

I got a copy of each and every single image/guide/config which was posted - Your roles etc, does exactly nothing. Im not kidding.

Just remember. It wasnt me, who made this mess. You, and your shitty partner did - Instead of doing the right thing.
And dont tell me i didnt warn you, and gave you plenty of time to fix it - Because i did.

You can contact me on discord if you want to make things right, before i go further. All i want is an apology, and what belongs to me, otherwise i will continue to drag you guys as much through the mud as possible.

----------


## EazyLoot

Throw me your Discord#tag

----------


## Pyramiden

im laying in bed with laptop
you can reach me here

pyramiden#2787

you can set up a group conversation with boyfriend, and we can solve this. 
And this is my final offer on a peaceful solution. 

Its ridicolous i had to make this dispute in the first place, in order for you guys to quit ignoring me, and the fact that you guys thinking the way you handled this is ok.I literally stated all of this beforehand on discord.

----------


## EazyLoot

Accept my friends request then and hand me your phone number so I can transfer 395,92 DKK ~ 53$

----------


## Pyramiden

> Accept my friends request then and hand me your phone number so I can transfer 395,92 DKK ~ 53$


how dumb do you think i am?
i paid in crypto = you guys can pay me back in crypto - very simple

----------


## Pyramiden

> Accept my friends request then and hand me your phone number so I can transfer 395,92 DKK ~ 53$


Im gonna close my eyes and call it a night now. 
You can follow the verdict of the staff and refund it within 48 hours. 
Im not unreasonable.
Goodnight.

----------


## Pyramiden

> Happy to let you know I paid flat 38% income tax from all payments received via the selling of this product.
> It's fun that you again refer to me as the "partner of crime". I was not involved in this transaction, nor part of the community at this point.
> 
> I'm not worried about the "leak" of my phone number, I'm worried about the obvious threats you just made:
> 
> 
> 
> Website is out of date and no longer up par with the new bot client - all information is posted on discord under role permissions.
> 
> ...


Also..

"And im not gonna stop here either you'll learn soon enough"

If you think im gonna drive halfway across the country you must be drunk. Only idiotic ppl becomes violent - I was hinting at publishing stuff that i purchased, to ruin your business as im perfectly entitled to, as you decided to scam me. Im just waiting for the staff here's permission before doing so, because im not interested in breaking rules here.

----------


## D3Boost

@EazyLoot - Please issue a refund of $45 ($53 - 15%)

To his wallet: 3EjqjPTThcgFdzy5iu6guTYPN1xW6MQxJh

Closing this thread due to excessive back & forth and a ban will be issued within 24 hours from now if the refund is not sent.

----------


## D3Boost

EazyLoot has been banned.

[email protected]

----------

